# Czas kompilacji przez distcc.

## Rolmo

Mam pewien dylemat w sprawie ustawenia distcc. Generalnie mój zamysł był taki, aby kompilacja poprzez użycie dwóch komputerów była sprawna i szybka, natomiast dzieje się odwrotnie.

Na szybszej maszynie kompilowałem libreoffice (dwa razy)

```
    Thu Apr 26 18:19:05 2012 >>> app-office/libreoffice-3.5.2.2

       merge time: 2 hours, 45 minutes and 35 seconds.

     Mon Jun  4 21:46:57 2012 >>> app-office/libreoffice-3.5.4.2-r1

       merge time: 2 hours, 34 minutes and 6 seconds.
```

Teraz kompiluję na słabszej, poprzez użycie distcc.

```
current merge time: 3 hours, 23 minutes and 34 seconds

ETA: unkown.
```

Dlaczego kompilacja przez dwa komputery jest dłuższa niż na jednym?

Pierwszy komputer to 2x2Ghz, drugi to 2x2.6Ghz (ten na którym kompilowało się 2h z kawałkiem)

Na drugim komputerze było ustawione -j3. Podczas aktualnej kompilacji jest -j6, a trwa to dłużej.

Co jest tego powodem? Da się to jakoś przyśpieszyć, a może lepiej jest kompilować po prostu na jednym komputerze aniżeli przez distcc?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrodel jest wiele, distcc nie zalatwia wszystkiego, on tylko kompiluje, a linkowac itp to juz bazowy host sie tym zajmuje, tak wiec strasznie duzo czasu traci na to slanie po sieci w obie strony i synchronizowanie tego wszystkiego. Na ten moment distcc nie jest jakos super rozwiazaniem, chyba, ze masz dobrze zrobiona siec wtedy mozesz jakies plusy z tego wyciagnac, w innym wypadku po prostu bedzie... wolniej.

----------

## lazy_bum

Przydałoby się więcej szczegółów, bo tak to wróżenie z fusów… U mnie distcc daje wyraźnego kopa słabszej maszynie.

----------

